# Lost Tomcat in Cat and question.



## UriahJones

Sorry about the lost IK. That's a bummer. 

In regards to Topic 2: I think not. You asked him to carry it, and didn't check how he stowed it. While it would be nice for him to offer, I don't see how this is something that he owes you. 

Hope you get it back though!


----------



## mattman

Agreed.
I would feel awful if I made that mistake, but I can't imagine asking someone to help me pay for it, if the foot were on the other shoe, and I asked them to pack a ducky for me. Sorry to hear it, hope you get it back!

That sounds like an awesome trip into the maze though! I've only gotten to go to the Harvest scene once, from the north entrance, such a cool spot down in there!

I swear that Cataract calls to ya, from every other part of the whole dam drainage system, this huge vastness, with It's own gravitational pull. 
I could drive drive 10 minutes from my house in Tabernash, put on the Fraser (if there were any water in it), and end up there. So could boaters in wyoming, Rangely, Delta, steamboat,uravan, Dove creek,Breckenridge,and Avon( provided there was water, they might have to blow up some dams to).


----------



## mattman

That is one of the biggest Boating Fuck ups that I can think of though,might owe the rest of the trip a keg for that one.


----------



## smithk2ski

Huh. Even at low water on Cat... You rig to flip once in the Rapids. Seriously... 101. That being said, bummer on the lost boat but he doesn't owe you for losing it. Sorry and glad everyone is safe!


----------



## Sherpa9543

Can we hear the story on the flip?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## swiftwater15

Flip video coming to YouTube soon!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Skyman

Major bummer. We got off Cat on the 6th of October. The river had risen from about 7200 CFS to about 9700 CFS due to recent rains. When we launched on the prior Sunday evening the color of the water looked like tomato soup and chocolate milk mixed together. I've never seen the river so red in all my life. I could see how one could flip in the right conditions. I thought the move in big drop 2 was pretty easy. Then I stopped pulling right. Went right over the large ledge drop on river left. I should have kept rowing. If I hadn't hit it straight the reversal could have been a different scenario.


----------



## Andy H.

He didn't tie anything in on the day you ran the biggest rapids? That's some serious hubris. Hell, I make sure everything's clipped into something so it'll stay with the boat even on flat water...

Bummed to hear about the lost gear, glad everyone's safe,

-AH


----------



## mattman

That's got to be about the hardest horizon line to read skyman, I love going right there at all water levels, but man is it hard to see!
Gotten temporarily lost there more than once.


----------



## Hooter

mattman said:


> Agreed.
> I would feel awful if I made that mistake, but I can't imagine asking someone to help me pay for it, if the foot were on the other shoe, and I asked them to pack a ducky for me. Sorry to hear it, hope you get it back!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome trip into the maze though! I've only gotten to go to the Harvest scene once, from the north entrance, such a cool spot down in there!
> 
> I swear that Cataract calls to ya, from every other part of the whole dam drainage system, this huge vastness, with It's own gravitational pull.
> I could drive drive 10 minutes from my house in Tabernash, put on the Fraser (if there were any water in it), and end up there. So could boaters in wyoming, Rangely, Delta, steamboat,uravan, Dove creek,Breckenridge,and Avon( provided there was water, they might have to blow up some dams to).



Hayduke Lives!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman

Hell ya he does!


----------



## swiftwater15

*Good news and thanks.*

The park service called. They have the IK, along with a cataract oar the other boater lost.

Big thanks to the Sewell party, whoever you are. We owe you!


----------



## mattman

That's some awesome river Karma going on right there.
Great you got it back.


----------



## swiftwater15

River karma is real. That day, as we were motoring off the lake, we passed a guy rowing hard down Lake Against the Wind. He stuck out his thumb for a push. There was a little group debate since it was getting late in the day and another boat would have slowed us way down. I made the call to help the guy out, saying you never know when someone might be helping us out. Little did I know. Besides, the guy was pretty entertaining in a pair of Spangled bikini bottoms and jug of Maker's Mark.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman

Oh shit, That sounds wild!!

The first trip I ever put together, took out at North wash, and we had a 100 year flood down there, which gave us almost 30,000 in October, with 13 and 14' boats. Both the rafts with me flipped in big drop 2 one after the next, I got one before BD 3, lost the other. Found it in an eddy just before dark, tied off to shore, oars strapped so they wouldn't get lost. The group that found it saved us the first sandy beach, and took the gravel bar 200 yd. down stream. Definite thanks from bottom of my heart for that one. Karma is real and I do my best to pay it back, and pay it forward if I can.


----------

